

Venteo – a new picture sharing app. WHAT DO YOU THINK? - Blakefolgado
http://wwww.venteo.co

======
getsaf
Due to the fact that the site only links to the iTunes App Store, I can't even
see what the app does. I have an apple device but I'm at work and don't have
iTunes on my work pc.

I'd recommend some sort of description on the site.

Side note, that logo is sick. Good job on that.

~~~
Blakefolgado
Hey Getsaf,

Agreed, we are busy adding the new page about the app now which will also
include the email. Just made the site quick but quickly realized we need to
tell people what the hell it does! Thanks so much for the like on the logo,
took many nights to come up with something we loved.

------
noso
Looks very cool and a nice app! Good Luck with it!

~~~
Blakefolgado
Thanks man, great to hear the support. My email is blake@venteo.co if you ever
have any ideas/feedback!

------
lardissone
Stop screaming!

------
ainiriand
Android?

~~~
pan69
Is iOS the new IE?

~~~
Blakefolgado
What do you mean by IE?

